# Arowana Gill Problem, Gill turning, Gill Curling



## Fishboy1981

I have solved my problem but I had a very hard time finding info on this problem so I am posting it for others. I got my Silver Arow about 2 years ago. I wanted one from the very first time I saw one I fell in love with this fish. My BF bought me a 18in one for my BD he was 3 years at the time. At this time one of his gills was kinda sticking out. I inquired about this and never could get an decent answer. I left it alone and about 3 months after having the fish the other gill began to turn out. Eventually they both began to curl more and more severly. I started to do some major research and found that no one really knows the cause of the problem. The problem is specific to arowanas in captivity and some explanations are bad water quality or to small a swimming space for the Arowana.

As the gill curl becomes worse the gill is eventually exposed and the fish cannot breath correctly. My fish began to catch all sorts of disease and illnesses because of this. Eventually the fish will die from complications of lack of oxygen and diseases. Fortunatly I kept on researching and found the only viable solution is a minor surgical procedure. None of my local fish people could offer any advice all my info came from online and library research. In the early stages supposedly the problem is correctable by increasing the swimming area and massaging the gill covers if the fish is tame enough. By the time I came across this info my fish was beyond this stage. Surgery was the only option to save his life. I only caught it just in time before the curl began to affect the bony portion of the gill cover.

So here is what to do from what I read and what I did. Others have done this same procedure so this is not just me thinking this up. I got most of the info from an Arowana breeder.
1. Correct both theoretical reasons for this problem bad water quality and Small swimming area. I bought my guy a 180gallong tank.
2. Oxygenate the tank heavily with air stones or by whatever means works for you. Just get the O2 in the water
3. Purchase FINQUEL which is a fish aesthesia it comes with directions and everything. you can find it online. This is the same product biologists use for taging fish in the wild
4. get a container large enough for your fish. Put the appropirate amount of anestetic in the water and use water from your fish's current tank
5. Add your fish to the container he will slow his breathing and role upside down let his gill movements slow This finquel has great directions on this part. If you do it correctly your fish will be out for about 2 min so you have to work fast. Caution if the fish is left to long in this solution he will die.
6. Once your fish is unconsious tansfer him to a clean surface. I had someone help me with this. I used a stainless steel baking pan and put moist papertowel in it. you need to keep your fish hydrated. Use gloves as well
7. I am fortunate to have surgical scissors from anatomy class they are cheap a couple bucks. Steralize these in boiling water before hand.
8. Trim off the curled portion of the gill remember you only have about 2 min for both sides before fish wakes up.
9. I had some general cure antibiotic fish capsules that I opened up and rubbed onto the trimmed areas
10. Put your fish back into his original tank. He will come around in about 1 min. Also be sure to position him directly in the air flow of a air stone to flow over his gills. You may have to hold his tail and pull him back and forth a bit to get the water flowing over his gills. I didnt have to do this. My fish came back in about 30 sec and was eating again in 4 days.
11. It is now one year later and his gill flaps have grown back perfectly and he is a much healthier fish has not been sick since. I am sure he wouldnt be here now if I had not done this simple procedure on him. Dont be afraid it is very easy and the effects of the Finquel are easily reversed by oxygenated water you would have to be crazy to kill your fish using this product. * note Finquel is also a humane way to euthanize a fish if you had to that. Way better than freezing or any of the other stuff people recommend

He is a great fish and is now 23in long. He is very calm for an Arowana I can hand feed him and pet him although i try to not do that so as to not damage his slime. He now has a new house mate a red tailed cat fish and they get along great. I will try and put up some pictures
If you guys know of any highly viewed areas I can post this info for others that would be great


----------



## Guest

Interesting read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flamingo

Try posting this on aquaticpredators, waterwolves, etc. A lot of people over there with aros- bound to have someone coming across this problem.

Thanks for the info though, i've never heard of this before, and it may come in handy one day


----------

